

Show HN: Crowdfunding for Events - bawllz
https://www.picatic.com

======
hardwaresofton
While the name is not really intuitive, the site is amazing, the realtime
walkthrough swf is fantastic, the idea is derivative but great -- something I
wish I had thought of starting myself, I noticed the random banners (they're
amazing).

I'm a little late with the compliments (as it seems you guys are well on your
way, but I love the site), but wanted to say something

